# Quel prix pour un iPod 1ère génération ?



## ramchamcham (18 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

voila je suis tomber sur cette annonce tout a l'heure : 

http://www.leboncoin.fr/image_son/753093567.htm?ca=18_s

Étant propriétaire d'un exemplaire en très bon état, et avec quelques accessoires, je me demandais si ce prix est effectivement celui du marché ou si le mec est un doux rêveur ? 

Merci à vous tous pour votre lecture.


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2015)

C'est un doux rêveur. La preuve, il n'est pas vendu. Un iPod qui traîne est tout de suite vendu en général.

Le souci de ce modèle c'est qu'il n'est compatible qu'avec d'anciens Mac ou alors il faut bien bidouiller.

Bref, cet iPod ne vaut aujourd'hui pas grand-chose, à part son côté historique. Et en informatique, l'histoire n'a pas encore ce prix. Peut-être dans 20 ans.


----------



## ramchamcham (18 Février 2015)

Ok, il me semblait bien que ce soit un peu surestimé.... 
J'ai cependant trouvé une autre annonce a des prix vraiment très élevés : 

http://www.leboncoin.fr/image_son/723294312.htm?ca=18_s

Je vais regarder un peu plus attentivement de l'évolutions des tarifs et du prix a laquelle ils partent ...


----------



## Vanton (1 Mars 2015)

C'est un modèle très recherché... En parfait état avec boite et accessoires d'origine le prix peut exploser sur ebay... On en voit passer à plusieurs milliers de dollars. Le pire étant pour les boites scellées que certains n'hésitent à mettre en vente pour plus de 10 000$...

Pour un modèle en état courant les prix sont bien moins exceptionnels. Les enchères peuvent facilement monter à 80/100$. 

100/150€ sur le bon coin s'il est bon état, à mon avis il part rapidement. À plus ça doit être possible mais faut un coup de chance...


----------



## CBi (1 Mars 2015)

Un exemplaire est exposé au MoMA à New York. Comme l'écrit Vanton, en état neuf dans sa boîte c'est un collector.


----------



## ramchamcham (4 Mars 2015)

oui, tu as peut être raison, je devrais trouver une boite d'origine ... Ça ne va pas être simple je sens ;-)


----------



## ramchamcham (4 Mars 2015)

Aussi, je ne sais pas si l'objet va prendre de plus en plus de valeur ou si il atteint déjà le plafond.


----------



## Vanton (4 Mars 2015)

Surtout, la valeur de l'objet est plus importante si le numéro de série sur la boite match celui de l'iPod. Souvent les vendeurs le précisent. 

Pour la valeur j'espère qu'elle va encore monter, je viens tout juste d'en acheter un pour un prix dérisoire... :-D Ils approchent les 15 ans les pépères ! Apple en avait remis en vente en 2009, étrangement. Je me demande s'ils feront un truc spécial en 2016 pour les 15 ans. Ce produit a quand même contribué à sauver la boite. 

Ça serait sympa qu'ils sortent un dernier modèle, en Edition spéciale. Un Classic ultra fin sur une base de mémoire flash, au moins 128 ou même 256go pour marquer le coup. Sans iOS, un pur iPod. Avec une face avant en verre aux bords courbés, comme l'iPhone 6 et comme les Classic 3G et 4G. En noir ou blanc avec un dos chromé. Et une molette virtuelle affichée sur l'écran et cliquable grâce à la techno Force Touch de l'Apple Watch. Et Bluetooth pour bien faire... Ça aurait de l'allure, pour fêter l'événement, un peu comme le Mac des 20 ans d'Apple.


----------



## Vanton (6 Mai 2015)

Euh je ne suis pas certain d'avoir bien compris ton message


----------



## ramchamcham (21 Mai 2015)

pour l'objet et pour sa symbolique. 

Moi aussi j'espère que la cote monte encore et encore... même si le mien n'est pas dans un parfait état.


----------



## Average Joe (22 Mai 2015)

C'est marrant de se remémorer la tiédeur de l'assistance (et il y avait genre 50 personnes à la Keynote) quand Steve Jobs a présenté le premier iPod. L'événement était bizarrement différent dans la forme comme dans les réactions (absentes ce jour là) du public.


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Le produit s'est fait défoncer sur les forums aussi, j'ai eu la curiosité d'aller relire les réactions... C'est assez drôle ! [emoji57]

Mais oui la présentation est intéressante : Jobs est loin de l'auto satisfaction du lancement du Macintosh devant une gigantesque salle bouillonnante ou même du brillant lancement de l'iMac quelques années plus tôt. Là c'est intimiste, avec une poignée de journalistes endormis, et un Jobs qui manque de convictions... Pourtant il tient une bombe dans sa main.


----------

